# Gran Turismo



## clint308 (Oct 20, 2013)

Dose anyone know when the new Gran Turismo game is coming ???


----------



## brotes grandes (Oct 20, 2013)

17.9.2013 
Already out


----------



## clint308 (Oct 20, 2013)

Do you know if its in Australia yet as i havnt seen it ?


----------



## sunni (Oct 20, 2013)

why not use google? not trying to be rude


----------

